# Got the Lyft switcheroo yesterday...



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I'm heading to pick up Jennifer, who is still a mile and a half away, suddenly, the pickup location changes to George, who is a quarter-mile away requiring a quick u-turn. George took one last big drag off his cigarette, then climbed in, for the fixed, no-tip ride to his low-income housing project. In fact, out of the four Lyft rides I did yesterday, three of them were fixed route rides, two of them low-income rides, and only one of them tipped, the guy getting a ride home from the tire shop.

This is why Lyft gets maybe 2% of my business.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

welikecamping said:


> I'm heading to pick up Jennifer, who is still a mile and a half away, suddenly, the pickup location changes to George, who is a quarter-mile away requiring a quick u-turn. George took one last big drag off his cigarette, then climbed in, for the fixed, no-tip ride to his low-income housing project. In fact, out of the four Lyft rides I did yesterday, three of them were fixed route rides, two of them low-income rides, and only one of them tipped, the guy getting a ride home from the tire shop.
> 
> This is why Lyft gets maybe 2% of my business.


Lyft .?
Who is Lyft ?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

welikecamping said:


> I'm heading to pick up Jennifer, who is still a mile and a half away, suddenly, the pickup location changes to George, who is a quarter-mile away requiring a quick u-turn. George took one last big drag off his cigarette, then climbed in, for the fixed, no-tip ride to his low-income housing project. In fact, out of the four Lyft rides I did yesterday, three of them were fixed route rides, two of them low-income rides, and only one of them tipped, the guy getting a ride home from the tire shop.
> 
> This is why Lyft gets maybe 2% of my business.


25% tip rate is very good. 
fixed routes are usually 3 rd party pings and drivers figured it out, so they did long hauls.&#128513;


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> This is why Lyft gets maybe 2% of my business.


2% too much


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

I always cancel on the switcheroo rides. I know where the first ride is and I'm focused on that ride and I'm not going through changing my focus in traffic or turning around to go to the other pickup. So bite me Lyft.


----------



## GregJinAZ (Feb 7, 2017)

Talk about unnecessary occupational hazard. Esp. with the big dummies they hire en masse.

Ride switching them while they are on the freeway. Attention pulled away from driving, sudden dangerous lane changes, frustrated drivers - many of whom are too low IQ and shouldnt be allowed behind a wheel regardless.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

In theory, Lyft switches to a closer pax...could be better, could be worse. they are all about minimizing pickup times. Frankly, what annoys me more is the lyin' Lyft cancel - Lyft cancels driver for a closer driver and then sends a text msg saying the pax did it.

I do Lyft - this AM it was outpinging Uber 10 / 1, but 9 outta 10 were double digits away, so I got in a fair bit of reading.

I keep Lyft on a shorter leash as to time to pickup thn I do Uber owing to all Lyft's shenanigans.


----------



## joebrown618 (Jan 2, 2018)

I got that monday. Was going to pickup at a semi-upscale condo community but got switched to a guy at a Mexican restaurant, literally as I was driving past it. Got to the restaurant, they were puffing away on cigarettes and it was a 5 minute ride to an Alcoholics Anonymous meeting house while the riders *****ed the entire time about the Lyft minimum price.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

I used to try and grin and bear the old switcheroo because it did sort a make sense, but Lyft stopped annuniciating the swap. You used ot get an audible warning. Makes no sense that they discontinued that.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Key words last hit of the stinky cigarette . Results i hate smoke me drive off wait out of site wait 5 minutes call and hang up to collect my 5 dollars . To much luggage . Stinky pax


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

mbd said:


> 25% tip rate is very good.
> fixed routes are usually 3 rd party pings and drivers figured it out, so they did long hauls.&#128513;


I automatically LH the heck out of them!



Coastal_Cruiser said:


> I used to try and grin and bear the old switcheroo because it did sort a make sense, but Lyft stopped annuniciating the swap. You used ot get an audible warning. Makes no sense that they discontinued that.


That is super frustrating! I am turning right and then the navy suddenly says to turn left in Rush Hourssssss traffic.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Alantc said:


> I always cancel on the switcheroo rides. I know where the first ride is and I'm focused on that ride and I'm not going through changing my focus in traffic or turning around to go to the other pickup. So bite me Lyft.


The worst is when I see that a regular is my pick up but this time I am not taking him to his destination but he is leaving her destination 2.7 miles away. I know he is coming back near me (to her home and why I get her so many times) and his usual $8 tip for a min ride is now in order. As I am about 60% of the way there, I get switched to a .5 mile pick up that happens to also be a min ride but sadly, not even a $1 tip. How pissed would you be missing out on $8 free cash flow?


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

welikecamping said:


> I'm heading to pick up Jennifer, who is still a mile and a half away, suddenly, the pickup location changes to George, who is a quarter-mile away requiring a quick u-turn. George took one last big drag off his cigarette, then climbed in, for the fixed, no-tip ride to his low-income housing project. In fact, out of the four Lyft rides I did yesterday, three of them were fixed route rides, two of them low-income rides, and only one of them tipped, the guy getting a ride home from the tire shop.
> 
> This is why Lyft gets maybe 2% of my business.


Sounds like bad luck. (really bad luck)

I'm usually pretty selective in which Lyft rides I take. This week I've taken 6 Lyft rides grossing $133 + 4 tips totaling $40.

Overall, I've been doing better with Lyft than with Uber, where I've done 14 trips this week for $249 + 4 tips totaling $25

Not great, but not horrible for 12 hrs online. (four 3 hr days running filters from my home)


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> I'm heading to pick up Jennifer, who is still a mile and a half away, suddenly, the pickup location changes to George, who is a quarter-mile away requiring a quick u-turn. George took one last big drag off his cigarette, then climbed in, for the fixed, no-tip ride to his low-income housing project. In fact, out of the four Lyft rides I did yesterday, three of them were fixed route rides, two of them low-income rides, and only one of them tipped, the guy getting a ride home from the tire shop.
> 
> This is why Lyft gets maybe 2% of my business.


If they switch, cancel the ride. Simply on principle. They are breaking their TOS when they force a ride on you that you never accepted.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

BogusServiceAnimal said:


> If they switch, cancel the ride. Simply on principle. They are breaking their TOS when they force a ride on you that you never accepted.


I'll definitely do that. IF I ever get another Lyft ride


----------



## realbaseball (May 16, 2015)

Alantc said:


> I always cancel on the switcheroo rides. I know where the first ride is and I'm focused on that ride and I'm not going through changing my focus in traffic or turning around to go to the other pickup. So bite me Lyft.


Why even bother canceling? Just leave, go home, or turn on uber app. This always happens when we accept a far ride (which we should get paid for from the time of acceptance.) They lowered the per mile rate in PX so we'd accept these rides and then they switch them on us to a ride one minute away while we're en route? Its BS. Just drive away


----------



## Cut (Dec 4, 2019)

When you say a fixed route ride do you mean a Shared ride?


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

welikecamping said:


> took one last big drag off his cigarette, then climbed in,


*Lyf*t is a Value Added Service. The_* AI*_ determines the quality needed...if your car does not smell like (not your fault) cigs...you would get better riders and better tips...more tips you recieve is seen by the_* AI*_ as a better ride...better ride gets better riders. The same is true for drivers who get lower or no tips...typically get worse riders...who have lower ratings and tip low or never. *YOU ARE STUCK IN THE AI CATCH-22, unfortunately you are stuck in the down spiral!!!*


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I won't do shared rides. A fixed-route ride (to me), is a ride where you get a text message telling you the route, number of pax, stops etc is fixed and you cannot deviate. Typically originating at a car dealership, medical facility or assisted care facility. Typically means no tip, grubby pax, injured pax or those that require assistance with walkers and wheelchairs.

So far as deviating from the route, I go the way I want.


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

joebrown618 said:


> I got that monday. Was going to pickup at a semi-upscale condo community but got switched to a guy at a Mexican restaurant, literally as I was driving past it. Got to the restaurant, they were puffing away on cigarettes and it was a 5 minute ride to an Alcoholics Anonymous meeting house while the riders @@@@@ed the entire time about the Lyft minimum price.


Mexican restaurant, smoking cigs, trips to Alcoholics Anonymous, what's not upscale about that?


----------



## Cut (Dec 4, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> I won't do shared rides. A fixed-route ride (to me), is a ride where you get a text message telling you the route, number of pax, stops etc is fixed and you cannot deviate. Typically originating at a car dealership, medical facility or assisted care facility. Typically means no tip, grubby pax, injured pax or those that require assistance with walkers and wheelchairs.
> 
> So far as deviating from the route, I go the way I want.


Oh, I haven't had one of those rides for some time and it never gave that much detail.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Smell My Finger said:


> Mexican restaurant, smoking cigs, trips to Alcoholics Anonymous, what's not upscale about that?


the only thing missing is having a username like Smell My Finger


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> I'm heading to pick up Jennifer, who is still a mile and a half away, suddenly, the pickup location changes to George, who is a quarter-mile away requiring a quick u-turn. George took one last big drag off his cigarette, then climbed in, for the fixed, no-tip ride to his low-income housing project. In fact, out of the four Lyft rides I did yesterday, three of them were fixed route rides, two of them low-income rides, and only one of them tipped, the guy getting a ride home from the tire shop.
> 
> This is why Lyft gets maybe 2% of my business.


Classic Lyft &#129318;&#127998;‍♂


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

welikecamping said:


> So far as deviating from the route, I go the way I want.


*Deviate and get this text, then suffer later...*


----------



## Det Olok (Jul 14, 2016)

welikecamping said:


> I'm heading to pick up Jennifer, who is still a mile and a half away, suddenly, the pickup location changes to George, who is a quarter-mile away requiring a quick u-turn. George took one last big drag off his cigarette, then climbed in, for the fixed, no-tip ride to his low-income housing project. In fact, out of the four Lyft rides I did yesterday, three of them were fixed route rides, two of them low-income rides, and only one of them tipped, the guy getting a ride home from the tire shop.


I used to get *LOST RIDER SYNDROME*, I would be heading to pick up XL (Rich), changes to pick-up Shared (Susan) and so on, and so on. Last summer I gave my Daughter my 2006 Dodge Caravan and Purchased a 2019 Chrysler Pacifica Limited. All the CRAP I used to put up with* IMMEDIATELY STOPPED!* When I had a problem and sent in a stupid email, expecting to get back a stupid email/text,no no no I got a call an hour later and received an apology with a gift of sorts. My earnings have* TRIPLED* and all the crap that used to piss me off, has stopped. I don't even have to worry about stacking on shared rides, I've only had 1 shared ride since June. I think Lyft is looking toward the future, so if your Hoopty is holding you back: Upgrade.


----------

